# Canadian Bacon



## danj (Nov 22, 2011)

I purchased a pork loin today and I was thinking Canadian bacon. can anyone out there help with a recipe and info?

Thank you.


----------



## biteme7951 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bear's recipe and instructions are my go-to for Canadian bacon, and dried venison, and rib roasts and.......................

Here is the link and you will find more goodies on his signature line.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109617/canadian-bacon-and-dried-beef-cured-smoked

Barry


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Barry !!

Glad you like them.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2011)

Bear knows his bacon!


----------



## racincowboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Bear is the man when it comes to bacon variety and several other things all around a smoke master. Thanks for the help on my canadian bacon questions Bear. It turned out so well its all gone already. I guess good things go fast. Should have made 10 lbs instead of only 4.

Back to the original post

I just made some using tenderquick (follow directions on package). The directions are kinda confusing so Bear got me all straightened out. 1 day per 1/2 in of thickness I believe is what it was. Hopefully someone can verify that im going from memory. Measure your cure exactally according to weight.

I just gave mine daily massages and a flip. Make sure you put them in some type of container in the fridge in case of a leak. I never had an issue but you never know better safe then sorry.

I didnt add spices in with my cure  I know some do. After the curing process I test fryed and had to rinse it a couple times to get it where I wanted it. I sprinkled garlic powder and pepper on mine and smoked them. I will never buy canadian bacon from anywhere again. Next up Belly bacon. Gotta get with Todd and order my AMPS.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2011)

Racincowboy said:


> Bear is the man when it comes to bacon variety and several other things all around a smoke master. Thanks for the help on my canadian bacon questions Bear. It turned out so well its all gone already. I guess good things go fast. Should have made 10 lbs instead of only 4.
> 
> Back to the original post
> 
> ...


Thank You Cowboy!!! It was a pleasure to assist you !

Yes---"1 day per every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece---Plus at least 2 days extra for safety (I like to add 3 or 4 days)", and more days doesn't hurt.

Bear


----------

